# China Glaze On Safari Fall 2012



## Dalylah (Nov 20, 2012)

This is a beautiful fall collection by China Glaze. I am so so about this collection. I really like Desert Sun. It's hard to find oranges that look good on me and that one looks like it is tempered with a bit of brown. Are any of them interesting you? These are available in stores and online now.









Source, Used with permission

Call of the Wild





Source, Used with permission

Man Hunt





Source, Used with permission

I'm Not Lion Top Coat





Source, Used with permission

Desert Sun





Source, Used with permission

Prey Tell





Source, Used with permission

Adventure Red-y





Source, Used with permission

Elephant Walk





Source, Used with permission

I Herd That Top Coat





Source, Used with permission

Exotic Encounters





Source, Used with permission

Jungle Queen





Source, Used with permission

Kalahari Kiss





Source, Used with permission

Purr-fect Plum


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is my favorite! It looks super pretty! Purr-fect Plum is also gorgeous.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 21, 2012)

I want them...ALL!!!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh I want the plum!!!


----------



## Marj B (Nov 21, 2012)

I love Desert Sun! But I like Elephant Walk, Jungle Queen and Kalahari Kiss too.


----------



## emberbutterfly (Nov 24, 2012)

Very pretty! Want them all also!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 24, 2012)

I want I Herd That and Desert Sun. Fabulous Colors.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 24, 2012)

I have Man Hunt and love to layer it under Zoya's Charla for some bling bling pow! Lol.. there are some nice color options in this set!


----------

